
How a 16-year-old dropout became a Staff Engineer at Slack - tmeyster
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/28/breaking-into-startups-how-a-16-year-old-dropout-became-a-senior-engineer-at-slack/
======
tyolatoye
This is actually I would say is easily one of the best stories I've ever heard
of – College dropout is one thing, but "High School Dropout"?! I mean, that's
just "NOT" even a thing — Rodney is amazing and Stewart has done such a
fantastic job at attracting folks from ANYWHERE with ANY-TYPE of background
... EPIC Stuff here!

